# Question about the BH



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So this is my first time posting in THIS section. Dax and I will be starting a basic obedience class this weekend. The trainer teaching the class comes recommended from my mentor and several other people. He has Belgian tervurens and a B. sheepdog. Two have CD and CDX titles. The BH is the companion dog test correct? 

I ask because to my knowledge, CGC and AKC obedience are basically what's needed for the BH. Is this true? If so, this trainer is willing to help me work with Dax and I to take the first steps to BH when he's old enough. Either way, he's going to work with us in class to get competition obedience started. 

Can anyone go into simple details about training for the BH for me? I say simple because my focus lately has been one extreme to the other. Working on it. If you have great video examples, feel free to share those as well! Thanks!


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Some of the differences between AKC obedience and saying doing the BH is you may only use a single word command. AKC you are allowed to use the dog's name in conjunction with the command plus a stay command for static exercises. The distances are much greater for a BH as opposed to a working in an AKC 40ftx50ft ring. CGC will help for the traffic portion but you will need to train for a bicycle rider, a jogger, your dog working in a very tight group of people and some sort of identity check( tattoo or microchip).

These are all the things I can think of this morning with less than a 1/2 cup of coffee so far.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The about turns are different, there are "motion" exercises in the BH, and the long down is alone, not in a group...the group exercises in AKC are great for stays....in BH, you do not say "down" wait and then "stay" (bleibe) - the command is the action - the dog is to continue the command until released....so just the down (plaitz) and walk away...when you return to pick up the dog, he should stay in the down until told to sit (in basic position)....the big key in IPO obedience is that basic position should be imprinted to be a straight quiet sit in heel....crooked sits here zing you for points and there are many basic positions in all the tests. Teaching straight basic position, straight fronts from day 1 will serve you will in all your tests in either sport.


Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've done both venues and these are the differences I can think of off hand:

BH will be done in an open, grassy field without other dogs in close proximity as opposed to a small ring with lots of other dogs around. This is something to prepare for as dogs who are used to working in cramped quarters with a lot of stimulation can have trouble transitioning to an open area without a lot else going on, and vice versa of course.

BH both teams report into the judge. Similar to the meet and greet in the CGC.

Absolutely NO hand signals are allowed in the BH. And no "double commands". That means no stay commands, no using the dogs name in conjunction with the command, etc.. Handler must have both arms hanging naturally at the sides and swinging normally. Can't hold the left hand at the side as in AKC.

There are no "NQ"s in IPO as there are in AKC. Different faults result in different amounts of points off, but even a completely blown exercise doesn't automatically mean you go home with nothing as it does in AKC. Though you may not have enough points left to pass, no one fault can lead to failure in the obedience portion.

As Keith mentioned, the distances on everything from heeling to recall to how far the handler is away from the dog during the down stay are far greater and dog and handler need to be accustomed to that.

BH heeling is a set pattern which the handler is expected to have memorized, not called out by a judge. The pattern is much longer than in AKC. On the BH the pattern is done twice, once on lead and once off, and amounts for what seems like an eternity of heeling.

The about turns are completely different. 

IPO(BH) heel position is a bit different from AKC, but that won't matter at the BH level.

BH has a sit in motion and down in motion, both out of heeling, which don't really exist in AKC so those would need to be trained.

Heeling is through a group of 4 rather than a figure 8 through 2 people, but is a similar pattern.

There are specific rules about when the leash goes on and off, when you can praise (only in basic position at the end of every exercise).

The long down (down stay) is done one dog at a time, rather than in a group. 2 teams will report in at the very beginning, one will do the field exercises while the other does the down, and then they switch. You will be much farther away from the dog on the down, with your back to the dog, and the down will last much longer since you're waiting for the other team to do their whole routine. At the BH that can amount to 10-15 minutes.

The traffic portion is much different from a CGC. For most of it, all of the dogs will be going at the same time, there will be groups of people, joggers, bikers, cars going by honking their horns, and an impartiality test where the dog will be left in a group of people, left tied to a tree while another dog is walked by, etc... The exact exercises vary from judge to judge, but those are the most common.

That's all I can think of for now... Best thing to do is to read the rules for the BH and then watch some videos so you can see the differences.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I would've brought up the points already mentioned. But I will say that I think the best way that I prepared for the BH was by going and watching people trial.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Also for the traffic portion of the BH, some judges will actually get you out into traffic.

With Keeta we went to a busy gas station/convenience store on the highway. Were instructed to walk our dogs around the cars, down the road, by the store front doors (so a lot more distractions and random people than a staged set-up).

For Gryffon, our training grounds are near the airport, so we went to the front terminal and did the traffic portion there, with people and cars coming and going. 

So make sure your dog is comfortable out and about in busy, noisy real-life settings too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for the info! I'm definitely going to print this out later to take to class on Saturday to show the trainer. Unfortunately, I don't have access to trials or even IPO training where I am currently and due to finances, I cant afford the drive to Baltimore every weekend which is 2 hours away. 

The trainer I'll be working with for basic obedience class does competition obedience with his dogs but from what I'm told, if I tell him what I'm looking for and can show him examples/explanations and what I need to work on, he can help us start working on the basics for BH. I hope that makes sense. He's been recommended to me more than anything because he's that good so we'll see. Even if he can just help us part of the way there with nailing down obedience instead of Dax throwing out tricks because he cant contain his excitement... it'll be a step.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

K - I can email the routine for you. We did one for people in the club last year.

Did both with my dog Baer - about the same time, with no issue.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Smithie86 said:


> K - I can email the routine for you. We did one for people in the club last year.
> 
> Did both with my dog Baer - about the same time, with no issue.


 
I would appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

There is a DVG club in Southern MD? Might be worth checking them out..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

G-burg said:


> There is a DVG club in Southern MD? Might be worth checking them out..


I have no idea. What is DVG? Anything I've been able to find is a good distance away and not an option at this time except this trainer.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

DVG AMERICA Main Menu

Even if you can't visit a club to train, you should find out when trials are in your area, contact the club and ask when they'll be doing the BHs at the trial, and go watch those.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> DVG AMERICA Main Menu
> 
> Even if you can't visit a club to train, you should find out when trials are in your area, contact the club and ask when they'll be doing the BHs at the trial, and go watch those.


 
thanks for the site! 

I was looking at trial dates and locations last night by region. unfortunately, the nearest trial is 2-3 hours away from where I am right now and not until September-October when things start getting crazy for duty station change. I'm going to definitely try and make it to one but it didn't appear there would be any until that time frame.


ETA; just looked at the trial dates listed on the website.... there's one scheduled in August in DC. MIGHT be able to make it to that one to watch. Will have to email then for more info.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

WAG is the one that's in Southern MD.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

You can find a lot of videos on youtube, too.


----------

